# Al Jefferson out indefinitely



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Al Jefferson is out indefinitely with Achilles tendinitis and information about his condition is scarce.
> Jefferson traveled with the team to Denver but won't play against the Nuggets. "It all depends on...the treatments and the medication and whatever they're doing for him," Rambis said. "It all depends how quickly it affects it." The Wolves' frontcourt is in shambles at the moment, and we're just hoping Big Al's injury isn't long-term. Oct. 20 - 12:26 am et
> Source: Minneapolis Star-Tribune
> 
> http://www.rotoworld.com/content/pl...news.asp?sport=NBA&id=1055&line=119125&spln=1


WOW, Minny cannot catch a break. Love, now Jefferson!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team will be so bad they might not win 20 games.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nothing a few more point guards can't fix


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Man I love that guy...I hope he get back soon


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow, this is terrible news for the Wolves...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Does this mean the starting PF/C's are Pecherov/Hollins?

If so...wow....


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Minnesota acquire Nathan Jawai for a future 2nd rounder:
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/62239/20091020/wolves_acquire_nathan_jawai


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

we will suck so bad....Lets play this lineup..Kahn knew this was coming...hence all the pgs, 5 pg sets to rule the NBA. Rubio ruined everything..
Flynn,Sessions, Rubio, Daniels, whoever...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I was excited to watch the Timberwolves play this season, too. But with Love/Jefferson both out, it will be painful to watch them.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Als injury isn't as serious as thought I guess. They should still keep him out...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

so why don't they just let him treat his tendonitis? this team really isn't going anywhere. al jefferson won't help them win even if he were to play. this team is that bad.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We really aren't that bad...Jefferson is fine btw, hes playing tomorrow night...and Al would help us win because no one else on our team can score 20 every night..


----------

